# Need Help finding Large Sizes



## kraze (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone out there help me or point me in the right direction. I'm trying to find forest green t-shirts with pocket. Majority of the vendors out there only have up to 3X and if any, it's way over priced. I'm looking for sizes Small thru 5X. I've already checked with Jerzees, Anvil, and other wholesale vendors online. Still waiting on Gildan to respond back to my email.

Thank you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

As I am sure you are finding out, the deal breaker is your need for 4x & 5x sizes. They just aren't carried except in the most popular basic tees.

Hanes Beefy T has your color, but only up to 3x.


----------



## kraze (Dec 7, 2007)

splathead said:


> As I am sure you are finding out, the deal breaker is your need for 4x & 5x sizes. They just aren't carried except in the most popular basic tees.
> 
> Hanes Beefy T has your color, but only up to 3x.



Thanks for your response. The only vendor i know that have them is Gildan, but none of the wholesalers i contacted have them in stock. I would have to special order them and would have to order them by the cases.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Did you try Sanmar? They have dark green (Port Authority) not sure if that will work for you or not) up to a 4XL with a pocket. Maybe someone can really fit a 4 and not a 5?


----------



## kraze (Dec 7, 2007)

EXTouch said:


> Did you try Sanmar? They have dark green (Port Authority) not sure if that will work for you or not) up to a 4XL with a pocket. Maybe someone can really fit a 4 and not a 5?


I tried Sanmar and some other wholesalers. 
Thanks.


----------



## TAMPA T SHIRTS (Jul 21, 2009)

Try Just Big Sportswear


----------



## itsdawit (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a vendor that has them in stock but only in black right now. I can get them for you for $6.


----------

